# What do you feed your show goats(boers specifically)



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We have always just fed Purina Show Chow(16% protein) for the past 7 years. We'll add in a supplement the last 60 days, usually Champion Drive, but this year I've started adding Power Fuel in their morning feed. These goats are not stupid. Apparently the Power Fuel is good to them. We'll pour their feed in their feeders and they'll sniff it and wait for us to measure out the power fuel and try to eat it out of the cup before we pour it. Then they just eat the power fuel and leave most of their grain. In the evenings, we do grain and sprinkle MannaPro Optizyme over their feed. They are not finishing their feed. We are trying to push them up to 2lbs of feed twice a day and their only getting 1.25lbs per feeding as it is and not finishing it. How are we supposed to get more cover on them to start running them if we can't get them eating all their feed? 

When we were at goat camp, we noticed some pens had some kind of corn mix in their feed and our goats were actually jumping the pens to get to those feeds. What the heck?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

My boys feed their show boers 2 pounds of Red Chain Show Goat + 4 ounces of High Octane twice a day. They were putting a teaspoon of black oil sunflower seeds in there, but we ran out and I keep forgetting to get more. Periodically they give them a fist full of really broken up alfalfa hay 30 minutes before the afternoon feeding.

They adjust the feed at every feeding. If the goats don't eat it all, they lower the amount. If they eat it all, the increase the amount. They are trying to make it where there is less than 1/2 cup left in the feeder after the goat is done eating. Ours will not eat feed that has been sitting for half a day. If we put the new feed on top, they don't eat it all. They are picky. If they just don't seem to be eating what they should, they will get a basketball size amount of alfalfa instead of one evening feeding. That seems to make them eat like pigs the next day. 

We are new at this and just entering our second year, so don't just blindly follow us.


----------

